# Victorian Stock List Questions



## AxRhea88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Now, i'm not going out tomorrow or the next day or the day after that to buy up these cichlids anytime soon. What i'm wondering is, what would happen if I were to put these cichlids together in the same tank. 1 of each, all males, no females. 75 - 90 gallon.

I've looked these up in the profile section and all of these are either peaceful/mild agg/agg. There's no highly agg or extremes. But I'd like to know from people who have actually owned these cichlids in real life too, what have your experiences told you about these guys and would you recommend them?

I realize the Nubilus and Crimson Tide are similiar in color, both black. Would this cause a problem/competition, will the other lose coloration because of this? The Dayglow and the Kyoga Flame are also very simililar in color, would this cause a problem? These fish are ones that are actually supplied at a fish store about 50mins away from where I live so, I have slim pickins in the Victorian selection (aside from the Malawi Baenschi). Anyone know of a good blue Victorian? As you can see, i'm a color guy not a breeder.

Also, without the females, will the males still keep their bright coloring?









Lithochromis rufus









Pundamilia sp. "Crimson Tide"









Astatotilapia nubilus









Haplochromis sp. "Dayglow"









Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback"









Aulonocara baenschi









Paralabidochromis chromogynos


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I think the general idea of an all male tank is that without the ladies around the guys will mellow out, drink beer and watch the tube. The tanks where I've seen this working, there were no caves or rocks that could be territorial markers, an incredible congestion of fish, about evenly sized, but the more aggressive species slightly smaller, and a way over size filtration system with a remote sump bigger than the tank.

The fish in an all male tank look pretty good, not quite perfect but close enough. A fish that loses its male coloration should be removed before it starts something.


----------



## AxRhea88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahh well.. I gotta find these fish first. There sold out at my LFS.


----------

